# how much power is everybody running?



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

just like the title states. 

how much power (RMS) is everybody running? 

please state what you are running to what speakers whether it be the sub(s), tweeters, mid-basses, mid-ranges, horns. or you can just simply state the total RMS power that you have on tap if your lazy and don't want to get into all of it.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i'll start this off....

i have a ZX550.2 on my RSD comps, and a ZX750.1 on my Dayton H.O. 10.

so i have 205watts rms per side on tap for the fronts, and 400watts rms on tap for the sub.

so a total of about 810 watts all running at 4ohms.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I've got 110 watts total !


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hic said:


> I've got 110 watts total !


really?


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Horns - 150x2 (DLS A3)
Mids - 500x2 (Phase Evolution OPUS 150.4
Subs - 1000x2 (2x Arc 2500CXL clone)

All at 4 ohms.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

When and if I get to my build I would have the following on tap:

75 wrms x 2 for tweeters
150 wrms x 2 for mid range
150 wrms x 2 for mid bass

Subs Whatever my ProArt100 puts out. I haven't tested it for true output, however I can safely assume 1200 wrms x 1


Right now I'm just using whatever my W200 puts out to some stock 2005 Honda OEM Speakers.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Looking like:

30 watts of pure Class A tube goodenss for the horns
600 per midbass
400 per sub.


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

tweets 75x2 @ 4Ohm
mids 75x2 @ 4Ohm
midbass 150x2 @ 4Ohm
subwoofer 1000x1 @ 3Ohm


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

pdx 4.150 powering 9" morel midbass(8ohm) and 4" OZ audio midrange(4ohm). 
pdx 4.100 powering OZ audio tweets(4ohm) and 15" dayton IB sub (bridged)(8ohm)


based off of the rated power for the amps, Im running about 700 RMS. Its hard to tell for certain because the amps dont have power ratings for 8ohm


----------



## Abmolech (Nov 2, 2006)

DLS A3 (bridged) for each driver,
DLS A2 single channel for each tweet.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

100x2 to tweets
100x2 to 4" mids
300x2 to 8" midbasses
1800x1 to 2 12s.

Total is 2800 RMS of all Class A/B.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Hmm,

82x4 @ 4ohms, LPG 26/Diyma 2"
160x2 @ 4ohms, Extremis 6.4
500x1 @ 4ohms, Diyma Ref 12"

Net RMS = 1148 @ 4ohms........Headroom is nice. 

Budget amp power  NEXT FTMFW


----------



## Abmolech (Nov 2, 2006)

You guys are awesome, 
Sheds a tear,
Nice to see this group understand the requirements for power.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

wow, this took off nicely.

PS: i have a lot of headroom in my system too. 

*keep it coming guys! *


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Horns- Zapco DC Ref 200.2 (50 x 2)
Right Mid- Zapco DC Ref 750.2 (890 x 1 bridged)
Left Mid- Zapco DC Ref 750.2 (890 x 1 bridged)
Sub - Zapco 1100.1


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 26, 2006)

-seas 6 ohm tweeters on an ol'skool soundstream usa 100 : 40w rms @ 4 ohms
-er18 powered by an pioneer gm-5100t : 125w rms @ 4 ohms
-dayton 12'' ho -- sitting inside the house// amp needs repair

*i just put the soundstream amp in a couple of hrs ago, giving around 30w to the tweeters and i love it. they used to get around 80w with the pioneer, but this lil soundstream has more clarity with less the 1/2 the pwr i was giving it.

but i do miss my x200.4 of my er18s. they are now getting powered with the pioneer and now there is much to be desired. can't wait to get my PG repaired


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I have plenty (IMO) watts on tap, but I doubt I'm using much of it. Had gains set by ear...

soundstream vga 500.4

running horns @ 8ohms. ~40w x2 @ 8ohms
running idq8"s @ 2 ohms 225w x2 @ 2ohms

Soundstream vga 1600.2

running one iDmax12 ~600w @ 2ohms
using 1 out of 2 channels.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

ClinesSelect said:


> Right Mid- Zapco DC Ref 750.2 (890 x 1 bridged)
> Left Mid- Zapco DC Ref 750.2 (890 x 1 bridged)


OT
Good lord, which mids are you running?


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

demon2091tb said:


> OT
> Good lord, which mids are you running?


x2!


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

demon2091tb said:


> OT
> Good lord, which mids are you running?


B&C 8NDL51 which are being replaced by a set of these as soon as they arrive from Italy.

http://www.eighteensound.com/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product&pid=228


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

AudioSystem F2>500 approx 1000 rms @ 3 ohm, JBL W15GTi
AudioSystem F2>500 2x 230 rms @ 4 ohms to DLS UR6 Midbass's
Old Coustic 268U bridged for 2 x 100rms (I'd like a bit more) to run to passive's for mid and tweeter


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

ClinesSelect said:


> Horns- Zapco DC Ref 200.2 (50 x 2)
> Right Mid- Zapco DC Ref 750.2 (890 x 1 bridged)
> Left Mid- Zapco DC Ref 750.2 (890 x 1 bridged)
> Sub - Zapco 1100.1


Ummmm....

Okay I don't know how to even react to that. 


I have a couple Eclipse XA4000
125 x 4 and 350 x 2


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

ClinesSelect said:


> B&C 8NDL51 which are being replaced by a set of these as soon as they arrive from Italy.
> 
> http://www.eighteensound.com/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product&pid=228


How are you mounting them? Surely not in a 25 liter box 

IB?


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

Once I find a place for the mids...

Tweets & Mids - Audison 4.300-65w x4
Midbass - PDX 4.150-300w x2
Sub - Audison 1.400-360w x1

Few months down the road, anyhow.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just a guess since my front stage was set by ear:
Tweeters: 50w rms by PDX 4.100
Midranges: 20w rms by PDX 4.100
Midbass: 100w rms by PDX 4.150 (I wanted plenty of headroom)

The subwoofer is a bit tricky. On my Alpine deck I set the sub gain to 15 out of 15 to get the full preout voltage, then set the gains to about 1000w rms. However, the normall listening level is at 6.... I have no idea how much power that is. Being powered by a JL 1000/1.


Thanks for this thread. It's pretty neat getting an idea of what everyone else is doing.

Edit: To all those with sigs off, my speakers are
Tweeter: HAT L1
Midrange: vifa tg9
Midbass: Dyn mw162
Sub: JL 12w7


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Thanks for this thread. It's pretty neat getting an idea of what everyone else is doing.


Makes me feel like i'm doing SOMETHING right........at least 1 thing that is.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Thanks for this thread. It's pretty neat getting an idea of what everyone else is doing.


no problem man. i saw somebody post the same question over on ca.com. but they are all either total noobs, or complete bass heads with 5000 watts on a single sub. so i figured i'd ask it over here.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

tcguy85 said:


> no problem man. i saw somebody post the same question over on ca.com. but they are all either total noobs, or complete bass heads with 5000 watts on a single sub. so i figured i'd ask it over here.


My subs are 16 ohms each, so technically they're only getting 250W a piece...

And I would put money on my car being much more painful to sit in than any of theirs at full blast  

This is done with 107db sensitivity and 75 watts on tap from 1-18khz 

Granted I wouldn't want to do either 

And yeah, fun thread idea.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

JL 300/2 - 150w x 2 on Diamond D661S Components
JL 300/4 - 150w x 1 on MB Quart RCE 210 Mid/Tweet Center Channel
JL 300/4 - 75w x 2 on Diamond D661 mids in rear doors
JL 500/1 - 500w x 1 on an OZ Matrix Elite 12.2

1,100 watts RMS total


----------



## skibum (Aug 24, 2005)

When all is installed and tuned properly I will have the following on tap:

Alpine pdx 4150 for mids and tweets ( birthsheet shows 168 x4 @4 ohms) so 84 x4 Exclusive 5.75 and lpg 25nfa

Alpine pdx 4150 to midbasses bridged once again 168 x 4 so I have no idea what it does bridged. Midbasses are Exclusive 8" so assume 368 x 2 @ 4 ohms I`ll be conservative and call it 184 x 2 @8 ohms

Alpine pdx 11000 to 2 Dayton H.O 10" subs birthsheet shows 1176 @ 4 ohms.

Total power being delivered is just a guess at 1880


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

skibum said:


> Alpine pdx 11000 to 2 Dayton H.O 10" subs birthsheet shows 1176 @ 4 ohms.
> 
> Total power being delivered is just a guess at 1880


nice your going with the Dayton H.O.'s as well i see. great choice!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

right now:
around 70rms to each tweet
around 125 to each mid
around 400 to sub.
around 790 total.
once unpredictableacts strips his buds silverado i'll be aquiring a pair of hsl hv300.2's for my tweets so...
150ish to each tweet
250ish to each mid
400ish to the sub.
1200 total.


----------



## Mr Burns (Sep 9, 2007)

PDX 4.150 running active to Hertz MLK 165 comps.
150 to each tweeter
150 to each mid

To those of you who have increased the power to your mids etc. 
How much improvement did you notice, and
What was the most noticeable improvement, ie: more midbass, more clarity, dynamics etc.

I am thinking of adding more power, and would appreciate your comments.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

tcguy85 said:


> really?



Zukified = 5 watts from each 4 channel Eleets and 100 watts from the mono amp !

The 4 channels weigh 10 pounds each and the mono weighs 50 pounds.

pull the trigger on the best amps ever !!!


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Hic said:


> Zukified = 5 watts from each 4 channel Eleets and 100 watts from the mono amp !
> 
> The 4 channels weigh 10 pounds each and the mono weighs 50 pounds.
> 
> pull the trigger on the best amps ever !!!


Realllllly underrated i take it, How does 10w Zuki compair to traditional car watts.......


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont plan on using 100% of the full "rms" power but I think you will get the idea on headroom available. 3000wrms @ 4ohms, but I have a bit of bridging going on.

Zapco C2K 2.5x on ID CD2 Horns (roughly 75wx2 @ 8ohm)
Zapco C2K 4.0 on ID XS69's midbass (300w x 2)
Zapco C2k 2.5x on rear fill (50w x 2 plus 2 channels open for upgrades if necessary later)
Zapco C2K 9.0 on 2-IdMax 12" subs (2200w @ 2ohms)
2- DSP6's for processing
plenty of 0 gauge and 3 Batcap 2000's, plus a PowerPak to stiffen the voltage.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

60x2 class A to dyn 102 tweets

160x2 A/B to dyn 162 mids

750x1 to dyn 190 subs


----------



## supra400hptt (Aug 11, 2005)

System 1

BG Neo3 + CDT midbasses passive- 425 watts each side
RE SE12- 850 

Amps are Rockford Power Series, 1700 watts total

System 2

BG Neo8s- 150 watts each side
Dayton RS 180 mibasses- 150watts each side
10W6- 1000 watts

Amps are PDX 4.150 and 1.1000, 1600 watts total


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> I dont plan on using 100% of the full "rms" power but I think you will get the idea on headroom available. 3000wrms @ 4ohms, but I have a bit of bridging going on.
> 
> Zapco C2K 2.5x on ID CD2 Horns (roughly 75wx2 @ 8ohm)
> Zapco C2K 4.0 on ID XS69's midbass (300w x 2)
> ...


Sweet! What vehicle is all that in?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Soundstream Reference 300 providing a rated 75x2 to my Tweeters

Soundstream Reference 300 providing a rated 75 x 2 to my Mids

Soundstream Rubicon 502 providing a rated 250 x 2 to my Midbass drivers

Soundstream Rubicon 502 providing a rated 500 watts to my Sub


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

people here sure have some nice powerful setups. i wish i had money to do a nice 2 or 3 way setup with tons of power.

what i have works well for me though.... at least for now. i call it my "begginer budget sq" setup. lol


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea.

I'm planning on throwing as much power as I can soon. After I do some cutting on the EQ maybe I can get rid of the bad spots, thus allowing me to get some more power.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

alpine MRV-f345 for everything right now

75 rated (100 birth sheet) to passive components up front
300 bridged to 8" sub in the back.

Soon to be something else, although I dont know what...

My new car will be different, possibly the F345 for active duty, and a sub amp, perhaps not...


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Tweeters - 75W each (JL 450/4)
Mids - 150W each (JL 450/4)
Sub - 500W (JL 500/1)

This seems to be just about right for my tastes.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have the genesis profile 4 ultra bridged. At 400x2 per side to the Lotus Performance set ran passively. The lanzar opti300x3D bridged 500-600x1. So about 1300-1400watts total.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

75W x 2 dash FR
125W x 2 door midbass (need more, really)
500 x 1 subwoofers 

I could really use more power overall. It's bare minimum for my requirements, but it's about on par for what I'm seeing here.


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

Right now I'm running 2 JL 300/2s active on a focal utopia component set, and a 1000/1 on a 12 W7. 

So about 1400 watts (given the ohm load of the tweeters) 

When I get back Im swapping to 4 Genesis Dual monos. 

One on my Supremo tweets, and morel 88 mids 150x2

The second on the elate 6.5s in the doors 150x2

The last 2 bridged on a set of morel ultimos 500x2

So about 1600 watts.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

xm 6020 mono 170 watts RMS to left midrange/tweeter
xm 6020 mono 170 watts RMS to right midrange/tweeter
xm 6020 mono 170 watts RMS to left midbass
xm 6020 mono 170 watts RMS to right midbass
xm 6020 mono 170 watts RMS to subwoofer


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

CMR22 said:


> Sweet! What vehicle is all that in?


Chrysler 300 SRT8, look for the "old" system in the March issue of CA&E


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have to admit, some of the guys on this forum have incredible systems that make me want to cry when I hear them, these guys really know their stuff and MANY of them know how to do it on a budget! I am one of those guys who has always thought excess is just not enough....my hats off to you guys. One of the best sound stages I have EVER heard was at Marv's BBQ and he was running "unkown" gear but man did it sound good and cost WAY less than my stuff!


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

10 X 2 on the tweets
10 X 2 on the mids
100 X 1 on the sub

140 watts of fury  

Just sounds like there is alot more


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

demon2091tb said:


> Realllllly underrated i take it, How does 10w Zuki compair to traditional car watts.......


I replaced 1800 watts with 140 watts and am louder and cleaner for the fact


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

finebar4 said:


> 10 X 2 on the tweets
> 10 X 2 on the mids
> 100 X 1 on the sub
> 
> ...


Now thats what I'm talkin bout  

Can I get a witness !! talkin bout my babies, there some kind of wonderful


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

With the HU cranked to max and TTA's "Sound In A Dark Room" beating the hell out of my poor little speakers, 

The manufacturer of my amps claim that they put out...
45 - tweeters and midrange
75 - midbass
285 - subwoofer

... watts of "continuous average power" at 12.5v. But we all know that my triple sliver plated, NASA shielded speaker wire adds at least 3 watts more per channel. By the time I start my car and drive down the road, my wattifiers don't seem to help me much anymore. Therefore, I've chosen to remove my engine, cut a hole in the floor and Fred Flintstone my ass around town!


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

atsaubrey said:


> I have to admit, some of the guys on this forum have incredible systems that make me want to cry when I hear them, these guys really know their stuff and MANY of them know how to do it on a budget! I am one of those guys who has always thought excess is just not enough....my hats off to you guys. One of the best sound stages I have EVER heard was at Marv's BBQ and he was running "unkown" gear but man did it sound good and cost WAY less than my stuff!


whos car?


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

50 x 2 tweets
100 x 2 mids
1100 x 1 sub

Looking to step up to a 4.100 and 4.150, run 100 each to tweets and rear fill (attenuated to hell), and 150 or 300 (rated) to midbass. 1.1000 or 2x 1.600 for sub.
Will probably end up going 3 way front stage with rear fill eventually, so the extra channels will come in handy.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Lets see...

50x2 for tweeters from zed built alphasonik
60x2 for mids from zed built us acoustics
50x2 for bass shakers from the alphasonik
500x1 for sub from HS2.125

All class AB at 4 ohms

I could bridge my us acoustics amp for my mids and get way more power, but it isn't necessary as I see it.

so about 820 watts total. gets louder than I ever listen normally. I find myself turning it down a lot to protect my ears...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

45w for each supertweeter
75w for each tweeter
150w for each mid
300w for each midbass
500w for each sub x 3

225w rear stage that is muted for the most part

All after accounting for impedance.

I can slow down my car with the volume knob which is kind of annoying at times. My HO Alt milks my 4 banger.


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

tweets: NEO3's 150 RMS each
mids: DLS Iridiums 150 RMS each
sub: 550 RMS @ 4 ohms


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

FoxPro5 said:


> With the HU cranked to max and TTA's "Sound In A Dark Room" beating the hell out of my poor little speakers,
> 
> The manufacturer of my amps claim that they put out...
> 45 - tweeters and midrange
> ...


post of the month right there


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

65x2 for the mids and highs
65x2 for the mid bass
1000 watts mono for 2x e12o flatcones


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

100 x 2 @ 4 ohms = tweets (vifa 1" domes)
100 x 2 @ 4 ohms = mids ( 4" oz audio matrix elites)
200 x 2 @ 4 ohms = midbass ( Dayton RS180's)
300 x 1 @ 4 ohms = sub (single Ascendant Audio 12" Atlas)


----------



## oldloder (Nov 30, 2005)

70W x 2 tweets
160W x 2 mids
250W x 1 sub

Just stepped up the mids from 70W to 160W and it's made a big difference.


----------



## lunchmoney (Dec 27, 2007)

Holy sh*t...

This is the sort of thread that makes a noob's head spin... and I thought _I_ was starting to get carried away... damn...

I'm running a 5-channel Infinity amp, with an earth-shattering 60x4 + 300x1... so watch out!

You are all very, very, sick people, and you need help...


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

175 x 2 @ 4 ohm
500 x 1 @ 1 ohm

more or less...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

ClinesSelect said:


> B&C 8NDL51 which are being replaced by a set of these as soon as they arrive from Italy.
> 
> http://www.eighteensound.com/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product&pid=228


Oh me Oh My  
The sweetness !!

http://www.eighteensound.com/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product&pid=228


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hic said:


> Oh me Oh My
> The sweetness !!
> 
> http://www.eighteensound.com/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product&pid=228


 that mofo is unreal! Are these available in the US?? Good lord I'm lactating....


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

FoxPro5 said:


> that mofo is unreal! Are these available in the US?? Good lord I'm lactating....


I was eyeballing those also. Here is what he wrote on another thread.



ClinesSelect said:


> That's good to hear as I have a pair of the 8MB400 on their way from Italy.
> 
> I had to contact 18 Sound direct since no one here stocks them. They put me in touch with their US distributor and I was able to special order a pair. Great customer service from both Paola Riccò at 18 Sounds and their US contact.


----------



## Octopus Jonny (Oct 30, 2007)

PDX 2.150>>>CDT HD62
PDX 1.1000>>eD E12A

Over 1400w rms on tap.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Right now I'm running two dB drive 125.4 amps
HAT Legatia L1: 62.5 watts (8 ohms)
HAT Legatia L3: 125 watts (4 ohms)
HAT Legatia L8: 125 watts (4 ohms)
JL Audio 12w3v3: 500 watts (4 ohms)
Total: 1125 watts 

This will change very soon.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

PDX 4.100 for L3 mids, and Neo tweets

Diamond D6 700.4 350x2 for Mid-bass CDT M-6

Pioneer Premier 3000SPL 1000x1 for subs ED 110v.2s

So, technically I could blow all the speakers and run the full 2100 watts, but I don't.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

Ok, I'll list 3 of my cars that have system first:

Setup #1:

150 x 2 - Front Tweeters (active)
325 x 2 - Front Midbass (active)
300 x 1 - Front Center (2-way passive)
200 x 2 - Rear Fill (2-way passive)
1000 x 1 - Subs 


Setup #2:

35 x 2 - Fronts (2-way passive)
35 x 2 - Rears (2-way passive)
100 x 2 - Subs

Setup #3:

140 x 2 - Fronts (3-way passive)
50 x 2 - Rear (2-way passive)
600 x 1 - Subs

Now a new setup that I already have 90% of for a new car:

Proposed Setup #4a:

100 x 2 - Front Tweeters (active)
250 x 2 - Front Midbass (active)
100 x 2 - Rear Fill (2-way passive)
650 x 1 - Subs (maybe 650 x 2)

Proposed Setup #4b:

100 x 2 - Front Tweeters (active)
100 x 2 - Front Midranges (active)
250 x 2 - Front Midbass (active)
100 x 2 - Rear Fill (2-way passive)
650 x 1 - Subs


----------



## oldloder (Nov 30, 2005)

dbphelps said:


> Ok, I'll list 3 of my cars that have system first:
> 
> Setup #1:
> 
> ...


I'll take what's behind setup #1.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

oldloder said:


> I'll take what's behind setup #1.


ESX Quantum amps:

Q120.4
Q275.2
Q175.2
Q475.1

All connected via ESX balanced line drivers...


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

110x4 to Tweets and Mids
330x2 to Midbass
1200x1 to Subs

All Arc Audio Signature Edition amps (4200SE, 2300SE, 2300SE)


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

Front stereo comps, Viper 550.2: 150 watts - might upgrade to 250 watts

Rear surround comps, Viper550.2: 150 watts - might upgrade to 250 watts

15" Voodoo Sub: 750


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Soon to be...

From the birthsheet... 
111w x 2 - tweeters
111w x 2 mid-bass
659w x 1 subs (@4ohm) 

RF Power 1000 5ch


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

When it gets warm enough to install what I have...

55 x 4 - Mids, tweeters
400 x 1 - Sub

I'll most likely pick up another amp, though. After reading through this, it seems I am going to need more power.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

40x2 for tweets
160x2 for midbass
600x1 for sub


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Everything x2.

ARC KS300.4 bridged > Dynaudio MW172 - 350w @ 4 ohm
ARC KS 300.4 1 & 2 > Dynaudio MD102 - 45w @ 8 ohm
ARC KS 300.4 3 & 4 > Arc 8 - 175w @ 2 ohm

= a total of 745 watts or so. 1140 watts total.

its also much harder on my electrical than when i ran pdx 4.150 bridged + pdx 1.1000. Weird.


----------



## calponte (May 25, 2007)

Tru SH-1 = 3500w to DD9917
MB quart 4250 = 250x4 to front and rear fill
Eclipse 3322 = 150x2 to rear DD 8" midbass


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

PDX 4.150 Tweets and rear components 
PDX 4.150 for mids bridged 
PDX 2.150 1 channel for Center speaker other channel free
PDX 1.1000 sub


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

Rated watts:
25w x2 @ 4 ohm tweets
25w x2 @ 4 ohm mids
200w x1 @ 4 ohm sub
Total = 300 watts

Actual output:
90w x2 @ 4 ohm tweets
90w x2 @ 4 ohm mids
700w x1 @ 4 ohm sub
Total = 1060 watts


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Soon to be...
> 
> From the birthsheet...
> 111w x 2 - tweeters
> ...




- That is a great value in a one-amp solution.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

80 watts to each mid/tweeter and a grand to the sub. my gear is in my sig.


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

tcguy85 said:


> no problem man. i saw somebody post the same question over on ca.com. but they are all either total noobs, or complete bass heads with 5000 watts on a single sub. so i figured i'd ask it over here.


It appears that 5,000 watts is a low power system over there... 




> How much power are you running daily?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 26,000 total , 16,500 bass and 9,500 in vocals


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

CMR22 said:


> It appears that 5,000 watts is a low power system over there...


yea some are a little crazy over there on CA.com. they are mostly bass heads.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Seas Neo Textile - [email protected] - PPI A200.2
Peerless / Vifa TG9 - [email protected] - Half PG Xenon X200.4
Peerless SLS 8 - [email protected] - Other Half PG Xenon X200.3
SI Mag 12d2 - [email protected] - PG Xenon X1200.1

Too little power for the mid bass, I know.  

I'm thinking about bridging the X200.4 to the Peerless for [email protected] and then getting a [email protected] for the mids and tweets. Not sure.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

02bluesuperroo said:


> I'm thinking about bridging the X200.4 to the Peerless for [email protected] and then getting a [email protected] for the mids and tweets. Not sure.


Could pick up a PG Xenon 100.4 for matching


----------



## Monk (Dec 11, 2007)

Soundstream D100 - 2 x 50W @ 4 ohms
PPI A204 - 2 x 100 @ 4 ohms
Cadence TXA-1000D - 1 x 1000 Watts @ 1 ohm

Total = ~1300W


----------



## Mano_X (Oct 12, 2007)

DLS A4 Bi-Amping Polk SR's ([email protected] supposed rated power)
Helix A2 for the XXLS ([email protected] supposed rated power)

Grand total of +-840rms, it's more than sufficient for me.


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

Rated at.
6x 150W front stage
1x 550W sub.


----------



## grampi (Jun 29, 2007)

My system's currently in limbo due to a bad HU, and I'm also in the process of making some component changes. 

When it's finally done my Kicker KX 600.4 will be running my JL XR 650 tweets and Illusion LM-6 comps with 75 per side, and 300 to a pair of Sundown SD-1 10" subs.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Gary S said:


> - That is a great value in a one-amp solution.


Thanks, i'm sure hoping so... haven't got it installed yet.... but for the 525ish I spent, I'd say I did well...


----------



## grampi (Jun 29, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Thanks, i'm sure hoping so... haven't got it installed yet.... but for the 525ish I spent, I'd say I did well...


Which RF amp is that?


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> ...I can slow down my car with the volume knob which is kind of annoying at times. My HO Alt milks my 4 banger.


Haha, that's hilarious


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

grampi said:


> Which RF amp is that?


Power 1000 limited 5ch... mine is 2072 of 2500


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

bump for some of the newer guys we have on here.


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

Seas Neo Textiles
Image Dynamics OEM mids

Each speaker gets 125rms @ 4ohms

Image Dynamics IDQ10v.3 gets 500rms @ 2ohms


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

Tweeters :- Arvus Tweeters 2 x 22WRMS 
Mids :- Morel HCW8's 2 x 85WRMS 
Sub :- JBL w15GTI 1 x 750WRMS


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm with Mr. Finbar as far as amp selection is concerned.

Tweets - SPX Pro ring radiators - 5w X 2
Mids - ID OEM - 5w X 2
Sub - DIYMA R12 - 800 X 1

So a killer 820 watts for me.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

A single JL Audio 500/5

1 Dayton 10HO in the "big daddy special" vented enclosure
2 Seas CA18RNX, about to change
2 tweets that change betweent he Seas Aluminum Neos, and these M&K tweets I have. Depends on my mood.


----------



## SQplease (Jul 23, 2008)

morel mt23 tweets 80watts
morel cdm54 midrange 80wtts
morel Elate sw9 300watts
morel ultimo sub 850watts
Two Arc Audio cxlr 4150
One Arc Audio 1000.1


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

After this weekend it will be.......About 1600 Watts.

Cerwin Vega EXL 400 Bridged to ER18RNX
Cerwin Vega EXL 400 fronts to 27TFFNC/G
Cerwin Vega EXL 1200 to 4x JBL GTO804's


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Front stage ran by a 50x4 Denon amp
Sub stage is a PG Xenon 600.1

dayton tweets are 8ohm so about 25x2
id oem mids 50x2
2 IDQ 10s about 600watts

So it looks like I'm at about 750 watts. The mids could use more, but besides that I'm satisfied.


----------



## br85 (May 2, 2008)

JL Audio 300/2 to midbass - 150 watts/channel
JL Audio 300/4 to tweeters(2 unused channels for now) - 75 watts/channel
JL Audio 1000/1 to subs - 1000 watts total to 2 subs

1450 for now: In a couple of months (already have the gear)

JL Audio 300/2 X 2 bridged to SLS 8" - 300 watts/channel
JL Audio 300/4 - two channels for a total of 4 Aura NSW-2's - 75Watts per side
- two channels for 2 vifa XT25 tweeters - 75Watts per tweeter
JL Audio 1000/1 for my subs - 1000 watts

So 1900 pretty soon. With JL amps being power thirsty I may have to seek out a 150Amp or more alt to keep everything going.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

127x4 up front, 847 to the rear according to the birthsheets.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Haven't finalized the system design yet but it will be somewhere around 3kw.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

ca90ss said:


> Haven't finalized the system design yet but it will be somewhere around 3kw.


Nice! 

I'm currently in the middle of going from four C2K's running in stereo to eight of them each running bridged... one per driver.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

BEAVER said:


> 127x4 up front, 847 to the rear according to the birthsheets.


Well if we're talking PG birthsheets, then my system goes from 750watts to 997watts. Good ol' xenons!


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm currently in the middle of going from four C2K's running in stereo to eight of them each running bridged... one per driver.


That's a lot of amps, you're trunk is going to look like cvjoints.

I haven't decided between 2 or 3 way up front and how many subs I'll run. If I go 2 way I'll run 2 or 3 W12GTi's with 950w each and then 250-300w on each mid. If I go 3way I'll run 1 or 2 W12GTI's with 950w each and then a pair of 8"-12" midbass in the rear with 500-1000w to the pair with ~200w going to each midrange. Haven't picked an amp for the horns yet. I'll pick that when I get everything installed based on whichever amp has the lowest noise floor.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

The 6 channel jl amp feeds 150X2 to 6.5" jl vr series mids and about 50X2 to the jl vr series tweets. The gain is all the way down and they max out at about 28 on the volume knob. The idq is fed 600 watts from the pdx, not that it uses nearly that. So I've got about 1k on tap but I'd say I don't use more than half of it.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

ca90ss said:


> That's a lot of amps, you're trunk is going to look like cvjoints.


Hey! Hey! Hey! You be nice or no more stalking for you! 

Actually, I should still be able to maintain trunk floor space *and* my spare. Send me your e-mail address and I'll show you a few pics of what I'm considering. Send to... [email protected]


ca90ss said:


> I haven't decided between 2 or 3 way up front and how many subs I'll run. If I go 2 way I'll run 2 or 3 W12GTi's with 950w each and then 250-300w on each mid. If I go 3way I'll run 1 or 2 W12GTI's with 950w each and then a pair of 8"-12" midbass in the rear with 500-1000w to the pair with ~200w going to each midrange. Haven't picked an amp for the horns yet. I'll pick that when I get everything installed based on whichever amp has the lowest noise floor.


What horns will you be using, my good man? And, if you do go three-way, what type and size mids are you considering?


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> Hey! Hey! Hey! You be nice or no more stalking for you!


  I'll be good, I'll be good I promise



> Actually, I should still be able to maintain trunk floor space *and* my spare. Send me your e-mail address and I'll show you a few pics of what I'm considering. Send to... [email protected]


Email sent



> What horns will you be using, my good man? And, if you do go three-way, what type and size mids are you considering?


For now I'll be using BMS 4552nd drivers on the horns. If I go 3 way I'll be using a 7" midrange from ~250hz up to the horns. So far the PHL 1120 is looking like a good candidate.


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

340 x 2 for 3 way comp set
150 x 2 for center channel
340 x 2 for subs
150 x 2 for rear fill


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

for me:

100 watts rms per Seas neo tweet
200 watts rms per ID OEM mid
620 watts rms for my single Dayton 10

so 1220 all class AB watts! just enough.

for amps i have a DD S4 on the mids and tweets, and a DD C2a bridged on the sub.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Things have changed for me...

These values are values that are on tap, but who knows what I actually get. But, the headroom is nice:

Midrange & Tweeters: 174w each
Midbass: ~300w each
Subs: No idea. Would guess about 700w for (2) subs


----------



## iD Z24 (Aug 6, 2008)

xS28s 150 watts each
CD2Neo 150 watts each
xS6 150 watts
iD8D4V2 250 watts each
iDW15 pair getting 820 watts


two DC1000.4s and a DC1100.1


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

MB Quart Signature Q216 
Tweets - "250w rms x2"
Mids - "250w rms x2"
MB Quart Premium PWE254 x2
10" Subs x2 - "1000w rms x1"

MB Quart QAA4250
MB Quart QAA1000

Yes, an MBQ whore :blush:


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

None of this is installed yet, I'm STILL deadening the interior...but this is what's going in:

75x2 PPI PC2300.2 on Seas Neo 4ohm
100x2 PPI PC4400.2 bridged on ID oems 4ohm
200x1 PPI PC1400.2 on 2 oldschool goldlogo Kicker 10" paralleled 4ohm


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Currently:

PRS-D4100F bridged to 720PRS passively- 300x2 rated
2x PRS-D1100M externally bridged to subs- 1200x1 rated

Total- 1800wrms on tap. Obviously not always "using" it all. 

In the works:

Planet Audio BB2400.1- roughly [email protected] ohm load to 2 JBL W12GTis.
Planet Audio BB150.4- bridged to pair of B&C 6NDL38- [email protected] ohms 
Planet Audio BB150.4- 2 channels running horns- B&C DE500 in ID mini bodies.

Total- Roughly 3000wrms. This setup should be done in about 3 weeks, assuming the BB2400.1 is available by then.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Right now, I have no amp installed in my jeep = no sound

In my car I have ~18w RMS(JVC Arsenal FTW) going to 5x7 paper cone with "whizzer" tweets with a secondary tweet in the sail panels, no rear fill, no longer have factory 5" pioneer sub...

As to the final builds

Jeep = passive comps + sub or subs...

Daily mazda will be 3 amps, ~ 240w to mids, 110w to tweets, 500w to sub.

unless amps change. They have done so 3 times now, so its a strong possibility...


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

chad said:


> A single JL Audio 500/5
> 
> 1 Dayton 10HO in the "big daddy special" vented enclosure
> 2 Seas CA18RNX, about to change
> 2 tweets that change betweent he Seas Aluminum Neos, and these M&K tweets I have. Depends on my mood.


Aren't you forgetting something...?


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Using a DD S4, 100 x 2 at 4 ohms for tweeters (Dyn MD100s) and 200 x 2 at 4 ohms for the mids (ID OEMs)
Currently have 1200 watts at 4 ohms for my sub (ported 10" Soundstream Exact)


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

snaimpally said:


> Using a DD S4, 100 x 2 at 4 ohms for tweeters (Dyn MD100s) and 200 x 2 at 4 ohms for the mids (ID OEMs)
> Currently have 1200 watts at 4 ohms for my sub (ported 10" Soundstream Exact)


how do ya like that DD S4?

i love mine!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

After reading through this thread, there are a TON of people on here all running the same mids. LOL! I may have to change just to be different.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> After reading through this thread, there are a TON of people on here all running the same mids. LOL! I may have to change just to be different.


yea, the ID OEM boner is huuUUuuge! so is (or at least was) the Seas neo boner. i hoped on both a little late though.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

By the ratings 

80wrms (X2) to RE XXX tweets
100wrms (X2) to Nak mids
800wrms to JL 12W3

I have reason to believe the front stage(s) are under-rated & sub is over-rated.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

boner= fad. You just picked solid gear.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

I am running ~30w to my tweeters, ~50 to my mids and ~75 to my sub.

So about 235w total.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

PDX 1.1000 = 1287 + fuse upgrade, said to be doing more per alpine tech/rep
PDX 4.150 = 179x4
PDX 2.150 = 181x2
Xtant 1.1 = 100

RMS = 2465 watts


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Audison LRx 2.4 to Tweeters 65x2 @ 8ohms

Audison LRx 2.4 to Mid Range 130x2 @ 4 ohms

Audison LRx 2.4x2 Bridged to Mid Bass 260 per @ 8 ohms

Audison LRx 1.1k to Sub

All are Class A/B


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

600 watts. JL HD600/4 to Boston SPZ60s and IDQ15


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I suck. 

I run an old Kicker ix254 ([email protected], had to fix it myself before I could use it) through homemade passives to a set of dayton nd20 6ohm tweeters, as well as stock Dodge 6x9s in the front doors for mids, and a Blau PCA260 ([email protected]) running a 10" DVC Pyle sub with one fried coil. (free)


All in all, it's better than stock (windstar minivan), and I have less than a hundred bucks invested. 

So...let's say 12 to the mids, 18 to the tweets, and 140ish to the sub=

~200 theoretical watts.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> Audison LRx 2.4 to Tweeters 65x2 @ 8ohms
> 
> Audison LRx 2.4 to Mid Range 130x2 @ 4 ohms
> 
> ...


Did you buy all those retail? >.< 
Anyways im running 800w RMS to the subs and 50w to each side on the front components... planning future project to stop the drowning out of everything over 80hz...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

xanderin said:


> Originally Posted by michaelsil1
> Audison LRx 2.4 to Tweeters 65x2 @ 8ohms
> 
> Audison LRx 2.4 to Mid Range 130x2 @ 4 ohms
> ...


I got a discount; it was still expensive. 

I will say my system does get *loud*.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

right now, 150 watts to every speaker via three pdx 2.150's.

i have sitting in my closet, three memphis MCA5004's that will go in after this competition season is over. Then every speaker will have ~500 watts.


----------



## kippo (Aug 31, 2008)

i haven't installed my amps yet

Ampman Audio Revolution D1500 x 2

JL Audio 450/4

JL Audio 300/2


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

RF T4004 96 watts rms @ 4 ohm to my DLS Uridum 6.2 passive front stage 

RF T10001BD around 700 watts rms @3 ohm to my JL 10w7 in a sealed box

Total about 1184 watts rms

Setup does get loud but I will probably be changing my front amp soon for the JL 600.4


----------



## usmcsoldriver (Aug 13, 2007)

I dont remember if i have replyed to this or not, so w/e here it goes.

Butler TDB - 150watt x2 (mid/tweeters on xover)
MB Quart RAA2400 - 200wattx2 (midbass)
JL 500/1 - 500watt (subs)

Total available - 1200watts.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

500W on the fronts (Zed Deuce)
400W between rears and center (Zed Boss rev1055)
4000W to subs (4x Zed Lanzar Opti 500.2)

6.571 Horsepower of class A/B zed-ness

Horsepower conversion courtesy of:
http://www.unitconversion.org/power/watts-to-horsepowers-conversion.html


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

JL Audio 300/2 on front
JL Audio 500/1 on sub

Total: 800


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

RF 25 to Life Power 1000

100X4 on the mids/highs
600X1 on the JL Audio Stealthbox

Total RMS: 1,000


----------



## Jeremy Mullins (Nov 2, 2007)

12.4w x 1


seriously


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

Now am going to be running via an Arc 125.4 mini & Arc 125.2 mini:

70 watts to each tweeter
70 watts to each midbass
250 watts to sub


Will reserve comment on whether or not I'll up the ante when the 500.1 mini comes out with 70 to each tweet, 250 to each mid, 500 to sub. My guess is I'll be happy with the above power that I'll have now.


----------



## S_Chiem424 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm making 640 watts rms.

Running a ZX350.4 to 4 door speakers at 60 watts rms each at 4 ohms.
Powering 2 Kicker CVR 12" with a ZX400.1 at 2 ohms getting 200 watts to each sub.

Would've gotten a cheaper 4-channel amp, but I figured I would be replacing the door speakers before anything.


----------



## jrwalte (Mar 27, 2008)

Capable of rated 1900RMS:

200/2 by Eclipse 4100 on Polk MMC6500 fronts
1500/1 by Memphis ST1500D on RD Elite 15"

All my speakers are rated under what my amps are capable of. Fronts are 125 and sub is 1000.


----------



## green99_svt (Dec 4, 2007)

zx 700.5 is powering 165x2 @4 ohms mids 
[email protected] ohms sub
zx200.2 [email protected] ohms tweeters


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Not installed yet but,
3200 watts
2-Alpine PDX 4.150
2-Alpine PDX 1.1000


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

1800 watts yo!!! lol, not quite

2 cadence txa600.4s

one to
150 x 4 @ 4 ohm. 2 mach 5 mli, 2 seas neo textiles... active

the other bridged to
600 x 2 @ 4 ohm, 2 dayon ho 10s


----------



## fury (Dec 12, 2007)

Currently:

Tweeters & Midranges, 4 x 80wrms @ 4ohm off a soundstream rubi 604
Midbass, 2 x 150wrms @ 4ohm off a soundstream rubi 702
Subbass, 1 x 700wrms @ 2ohm off a soundstream ref 700s



Sitting in my room waiting for boot install to be updated:

Tweeters & Midranges, 4 x 111wrms @ 4ohm off Arc Audio SE 4200
Midbass, 2 x 400wrms @ 4ohm off Arc Audio SE 4200
Subbass, 1 x 1300wrms @ 2ohm off Arc Audio SE 2300


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

333bhp, have not put the car on dynometer yet.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Whoops.

~25 watts RMS to the SPZ tweeters. Amp capable of ~75 watts RMS x2.
~70 watts RMS to the SPZ woofers. Amp capable of ~200 watts RMS x2.
~500 watts RMS to the SPG555 woofer. Amp capable of ~1,365 watts RMS x1.

Just because amps are rated a certain way does not mean everyone is running them at those power levels, right? If I had a penny for everytime someone doesn't, I'd buy everyone a JL 12W7.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

00poop6x said:


> Whoops.
> 
> ~25 watts RMS to the SPZ tweeters. Amp capable of ~75 watts RMS x2.
> ~70 watts RMS to the SPZ woofers. Amp capable of ~200 watts RMS x2.
> ...


not really true. i'm guessing you set your gains with a DMM?

music is dynamic (or at least should be) so you never know whats really being used.


----------



## redgst97 (Mar 12, 2008)

Arc SE4200 bridged to tweeters ~400 watts each
Arc SE4200 bridged to midrange ~400 watts each
Arc SE4200 bridged to midbass ~ 400 watts each
Arc SE2300 bridged to sub ~ 1300 watts

So, about 3700 watts


----------



## fury (Dec 12, 2007)

No need to stand me up there redgts97 

Nice setup there! Love the Arc SE's!


----------



## redgst97 (Mar 12, 2008)

Fury: Sorry.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

About 2kw rms available.

Used? Maybe 50w rms, lol.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

seas neo alum. 75x2 @4ohms zapco 3.0
seas excel 5.5" 200x2 or 50x2 @8ohms zapco 4.0 bridged or not
peerless sls 8" 240x2 @8ohms '04 rf power 800.4 bridged
tc oem (3)10" 2200x1 @2.6ohms zapco 9.0


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

tcguy85 said:


> not really true. i'm guessing you set your gains with a DMM?
> 
> music is dynamic (or at least should be) so you never know whats really being used.


Oscilloscope and then by ear.

But it is true what you said about music, there are peaks the speaker may see at times.

Never had a chance to sit down and measure real time power during music, but from observing VU meters and etc, I'm surprised to see a trend of 'loud' music at <50 watts of power. I honestly don't know if those meters mean much, really. Hence the ~


----------



## Nitin (May 28, 2008)

after i redo my install im going to have a PG xenon x200.4 bi-amping my MB Quart QSD216 set and a PG x1200.1 powering a morel ultimo sub - hope it sounds decent


----------



## crosspug (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't I just feel underpowered..... 

2x50wrms of the KAR400.4 to the Tweeters
2x50wrms of the KAR400.4 to the Mids
1x350-450wrms of the KAR900.1D to the Sub


----------



## mvorchard (Oct 16, 2006)

crosspug said:


> Don't I just feel underpowered.....
> 
> 2x50wrms of the KAR400.4 to the Tweeters
> 2x50wrms of the KAR400.4 to the Mids
> 1x350-450wrms of the KAR900.1D to the Sub


It seems that I have the same "problem".... I feel underpowered..... 

Same head unit, same (active) amp...

Look at this thread:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45980

How do you actually feel it? I do want to know...


Cheers,

MO


----------



## S_Chiem424 (Apr 25, 2008)

00poop6x said:


> 333bhp, have not put the car on dynometer yet.


You must have an E46 M3... Correct?


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

S_Chiem424 said:


> You must have an E46 M3... Correct?


Indeed :blush:


----------



## S_Chiem424 (Apr 25, 2008)

00poop6x said:


> Indeed :blush:


Om nom nom. I wanted one, but didn't have money... So I got the next best things. A 2005 BMW 330Ci ZHP with a supercharger that gives me 425bhp.  I'd assume the drivetrain eats up about 15% of the power so I'd say I'm making about 370whp.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I kept it simple I have a 800 watt system.
100x8


----------



## 2fnloud (Sep 30, 2007)

Front:

tweet, 99 Orion HCCA 1 7/8", 65 W rms @ 4 Ohm
mid, 99 Orion HCCA 6.5", 100 W rms @ 2 Ohm
bass, MBQuart QM 200 8", 150 W rms @ 4 Ohm

Center:

tweet, 99 Orion HCCA 1 7/8", 65 W rms @ 4 Ohm
mid, 99 Orion HCCA 6.5", 100 W rms @ 2 Ohm

Rear:

tweet, 99 Orion HCCA 1 7/8", 65 W rms @ 4 Ohm
mid, 99 Orion HCCA 6.5", 100 W rms @ 2 Ohm

Sub:

2 07 Orion HCCA 12.2, 2500 W rms (each) @ 1 Ohm

I plan to balance the subs ouput for most listening, but can't shake the need to be able to go BOOM from time to time.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Polk SR6500 being run active and powered by a Sundown 100.4 

Guessing
70w to the tweeters
100w to the mids

Sub amp, Sundown 1500D
Trying to decide between 2ohm giving 400w to each sub, or 0.5ohm giving 850w to each sub.

subs will be Stereo Integrity Mags V.4

About 1900w on tap maybe some more.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Polk Audio MMC6500 6.5" Components (Running ACTIVE)
(2) Pioneer Premier 10" Subwoofers
Polk Audio 5ch Amp PA1100.5

85wRMS x 2 (Tweeters) 4ohms
85wRMS x 2 (Midbass) 4ohms
400wRMS x 1 (Mono for the 2 subwoofers) 2ohms


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Hmm. I probably have about 3500 peak watts on hand, RMS about half that.

Soundstream Class A 6.0 = 100w x 2 (although the amp could probably put out 800w at 1/2 ohm)
Modded Linear Power 2.2HV = 280w x 2
Linear Power 2.2HV bridged = 600w x 1


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

1 C2K 6.0 300watts x 2 -tweeters
1 C2K 4.0 487watts x 2 - midrange
1 C2K 4.0 487watts x 2 - subs


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

the other hated guy said:


> 1 C2K 6.0 300watts x 2 -tweeters
> 1 C2K 4.0 487watts x 2 - midrange
> 1 C2K 4.0 487watts x 2 - subs


I think your tweets may be slightly under-powered


----------



## vorteczr243 (Aug 11, 2007)

1 US Amps Merlin MD3D - 1200x1 @ 2ohm
1 JL 300/2 - 150x2 @ 4ohm
1 12" Type X
Pair of Diamond HEX's up front

And I've got 18x4 off of the headunit that I'm not using  haha

All in a '99 S10 Zr2


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

hehehe

well I had the exact same amps in the last car but in a different order... I had 487 per tweeter in the last install.... talk about headroom 



chad said:


> I think your tweets may be slightly under-powered


----------



## mattldm (Apr 27, 2006)

*Current:*
ED Nine.4 @ 65 WRMS x 2 front components
Sundown 1000D @ 300 WRMS to Sub (4 ohm)

*Planned:*
Alpine PDX4.100 @ 100+ WRMS x 4 Front and Rear
Sundown 1000D @ 1000 WRMS to Sub (1 Ohm)


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

pioneer avic d2>
phoenix gold pld line driver>
xtant P500a eq>
MTX T2160> polk sr6500
phoenix gold bass cube>MTX T280> JL 10w1


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

currently:
2 Sinfoni 150.2x (170 X4) for 3-ways'
+800 RMS to sub
+100X2 for rear-fill:blush:

1680

I plan on adding another 150.2x for a total of 2020....


all controlled with this

http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?g=300&i=070XDM6820&search=dual+deck&tp=5684


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

S_Chiem424 said:


> Om nom nom. I wanted one, but didn't have money... So I got the next best things. A 2005 BMW 330Ci ZHP with a supercharger that gives me 425bhp.  I'd assume the drivetrain eats up about 15% of the power so I'd say I'm making about 370whp.


JEEZ... AA SC?

In the next year I'll be looking into a HPF Stage I


----------



## S_Chiem424 (Apr 25, 2008)

You got it. Active Autowerke all day. I also plan on getting custom exhaust work done.... Quad tips are sexy.


----------



## flogger11 (Feb 3, 2009)

MT-23 tweeter- 50 Watts RMS 6 ohm load (one side of Phoenix Gold ZX-450)
Polk SR6500 Mid- 75 watts RMS 4 ohm load (other side of said Phoenix)
(2) RSDC 10" sealed- 1200 watts RMS 1 or 4 ohm load, 
currently running at 1 ohm and loving it! (Phoenix Gold ZPA 0.5!)

Total of 1450 watts RMS, all actively crossed with my Alpine CDA-9887.

I used to think I was a big dog in the world of power until I followed this thread! LOL!


----------



## flogger11 (Feb 3, 2009)

the other hated guy said:


> hehehe
> 
> well I had the exact same amps in the last car but in a different order... I had 487 per tweeter in the last install.... talk about headroom



Come on man! What were you powering them with and what was running the rest of the system (mids/midbass/subs) to keep up with that much power on the tweeters? The charging system would have to be immense, we are talking a very expensive setup here...


----------



## Fish Chris (Dec 14, 2008)

Thought surely I had replied to this way back.... But a search shows nothing.

Anyway, I see that several other guys here are running (or will be) the same amp that I am....
The Rockford Fosgate '25 to Life' Power 1000 5ch, so my wattage will be similar, but anyway.
I'm using this amp like this;

111wts x 2, to my Polk Audio component mids/highs

111wts x 2, to my Dayton RS225 mid-bass drivers

705wts x 1, to a pair of eD 13Kv.2 12" subs

I considered running my sub channel into a 1ohm load, which would step up the wattage to 935, but the efficiency drops way off, and I'm really more interested in a setup that will play for a long time, with no problems. 

Peace,
Fish


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

40 watts total rated RMS


----------



## Fish Chris (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey Norcalsfinest, several guys throughout this thread have posted about running a very small amount of wattage.

Of course you probably can't answer for all of them..... But I'm just curious.....

Do you (and anybody reading this, who is running 40 watts, or even less) run "really efficient speakers" so that this is enough power ? Or, do you have 100 lbs of deadener in your car ? Or, do you plan to increase your wattage some day ? Or, do you just not care for loud music ? .....which would be a LOT smarter than me..... I just need it loud enough to hear every single sound, with very little distortion, at 70mph, with the windows down..... And I can't imagine doing this on 40wts. Not that I do that very often.... but if I wanted to.... And then their are those times I just want it freaking LOUD, for no obvious reason ;-)

So, what's up with your low wattage ?

Peace,
Fish


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Fish Chris said:


> Hey Norcalsfinest, several guys throughout this thread have posted about running a very small amount of wattage.
> 
> Of course you probably can't answer for all of them..... But I'm just curious.....
> 
> ...


Agreed I could hear everything with the windows down going 85mph but I was also doing 4x100 rms. I am now going to be doing 4x300 rms so lets see how much more louder it can be.... Of course it should be enough for the 2200rms bass I will also be having. And to clarify things I dont have so much bass b/c I just want loudness its b/c There are some songs I listen to that just dont have enough bass unless you crank the bass knob volume control that some of us have up. I am more or less talking about those classic rock songs I love listening to.


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

Fish, any of us running zuki amps are poking fun at everyone because the Zuki's are rated at 5w x 4 @4ohm, and i've got two of them

In reality i've got roughly:

100w x 2 on my tweeters
350 x 2 on midbass
650+ bridged on sub

Total of 1500-1600w RMS


----------



## M.Hendrix (Nov 20, 2008)

50 x 2 (tweets) / 200 x 2 (mids) / 200 x 2 (midbass) / 7500 (subs) = 8400 RMS


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

M.Hendrix said:


> 50 x 2 (tweets) / 200 x 2 (mids) / 200 x 2 (midbass) / 7500 (subs) = 8400 RMS


Electrical upgrades?


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

300x2 to mids
75x2 to tweets
150x2 to rear
750x2 to subs

2700 total


----------



## M.Hendrix (Nov 20, 2008)

chad said:


> Electrical upgrades?


No thanks, I have no problems yet.


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

M.Hendrix said:


> No thanks, I have no problems yet.


Really? What kind of vehicle?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

M.Hendrix said:


> No thanks, I have no problems yet.


The rig is pulling close to 1000A at full **** tilt, how are you making this energy?


----------



## M.Hendrix (Nov 20, 2008)

jluv said:


> Really? What kind of vehicle?


A little S-10. My upgrades are doing the job so far.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm gonna have to raise the ******** flag on the fact that you are getting close to 1000A out of a stock electrical system for more time than a lightning flash.


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

chad said:


> The rig is pulling close to 1000A at full **** tilt, how are you making this energy?


Probably more like 600-700, but I'm with you on being skeptical.


----------



## M.Hendrix (Nov 20, 2008)

chad said:


> I'm gonna have to raise the ******** flag on the fact that you are getting close to 1000A out of a *stock* electrical system for more time than a lightning flash.


Don't have stock electrical. And also don't sit in my truck "full tilt" ever.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

jluv said:


> Probably more like 600-700, but I'm with you on being skeptical.


8400W Divided by say 13, like it will ever ever see 13V under full load but lets be forgiving.... equals 646A and lets be nice and factor in 70% efficiency on the amplifiers assuming he COULD be running a mix of PWM and A/B amps, again, a conservative figure, so 646/.7 equals 923A and that's a very conservative figure. The number would be, if the electrical system had the balls to hold 12V, which is unlikely, 1000A tits on.

Chad


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

jluv said:


> Probably more like 600-700, but I'm with you on being skeptical.


And that would be only if he were playing 0dB test signals, more like 60-70A _average_ on music at full tilt.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

chad said:


> Electrical upgrades?





M.Hendrix said:


> No thanks, I have no problems yet.


You sed you did not have upgrades


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

trebor said:


> And that would be only if he were playing 0dB test signals, more like 60-70A _average_ on music at full tilt.


How the hell else are you gonna squeeze 8400 watts out of the rig, if it's making 8400 W it's pulling 1000A, even for a split second, the laws of physics canna be broken mang 

That's why this thread is absolutely pointless


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

M.Hendrix said:


> Don't have stock electrical.



Huh? You just posted earlier that you didn't have any electrical upgrades. Which is it?


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

M.Hendrix said:


> Don't have stock electrical. And also don't sit in my truck "full tilt" ever.


ummm...what are your sub amps? all nine of them I mean?


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

chad said:


> How the hell else are you gonna squeeze 8400 watts out of the rig, if it's making 8400 W it's pulling 1000A, even for a split second, the laws of physics canna be broken mang
> 
> That's why this thread is absolutely pointless


Lol, you wouldn't and your right. Especially since he now admits to having electical upgrades....after saying he had none.


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

chad said:


> 8400W Divided by say 13, like it will ever ever see 13V under full load but lets be forgiving.... equals 646A and lets be nice and factor in 70% efficiency on the amplifiers assuming he COULD be running a mix of PWM and A/B amps, again, a conservative figure, so 646/.7 equals 923A and that's a very conservative figure. The number would be, if the electrical system had the balls to hold 12V, which is unlikely, 1000A tits on.
> 
> Chad


I don't know about dividing wattage by voltage. I was basing my figures off of my conversation a few days ago with a guy that builds alternators, who estimated that you need about 70 amps for every 1000 watts.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Ohm's law, and factor in amplifier efficiency.


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

chad said:


> Ohm's law, and factor in amplifier efficiency.


Got a link or anything? I'd like to do some reading on that part of it you're talking about. Thanks!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

jluv said:


> Got a link or anything? I'd like to do some reading on that part of it you're talking about. Thanks!


Ohm's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Stop there if you cannot handle smartass comments, if you find humor in smartass comments then......

Let me google that for you


----------



## M.Hendrix (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry did not understand your post "Electrical upgrades?". Thought you were gonna try and sell something. That's why I said no thanks. I guess I see what you were asking now. What kind of upgrades?


----------



## M.Hendrix (Nov 20, 2008)

AWC said:


> ummm...what are your sub amps? all nine of them I mean?


9?


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

chad said:


> Ohm's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Stop there if you cannot handle smartass comments, if you find humor in smartass comments then......
> 
> Let me google that for you



LOL.

I'm somewhat familiar with ohm's law, and have a basic grasp of how resistance works, but what I was specifcially asking for was something that states how you can/should use it in reference to what you did by dividing the wattage by the voltage. 

I'm just trying to learn, so if you have time to explain, that would be great. I skimmed through that stuff on wikipedia and didn't see where it explained your formula.


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

M.Hendrix said:


> Sorry did not understand your post "Electrical upgrades?". Thought you were gonna try and sell something. That's why I said no thanks. I guess I see what you were asking now. What kind of upgrades?


So what are your upgrades?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

jluv said:


> LOL.
> 
> I'm somewhat familiar with ohm's law, and have a basic grasp of how resistance works, but what I was specifcially asking for was something that states how you can/should use it in reference to what you did by dividing the wattage by the voltage.
> 
> I'm just trying to learn, so if you have time to explain, that would be great. I skimmed through that stuff on wikipedia and didn't see where it explained your formula.


It tells you the instantaneous amount of current you will need to provide in order to have x amount of wattage to your speakers.


----------



## M.Hendrix (Nov 20, 2008)

4 batts, 2 alts. And I do maintain 14+ volts, not 13, on MUSIC riding down the road. No spl monster, SQ only. Also 3 runs of 1/0 front to back


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

jluv said:


> LOL.
> 
> I'm somewhat familiar with ohm's law, and have a basic grasp of how resistance works, but what I was specifcially asking for was something that states how you can/should use it in reference to what you did by dividing the wattage by the voltage.
> 
> I'm just trying to learn, so if you have time to explain, that would be great. I skimmed through that stuff on wikipedia and didn't see where it explained your formula.


Let me show you something easy. 










Now make another one of those and in the top put P and the bottom two put I and V

Cover the unknown and do what it says so you know power and voltage and want to know current, cover I(current) put the numbers in.

Remember that an amplifier makes heat too, this heat is energy that is not made into power for the drivers, this wasted heat is an example of efficiency, what is converted to heat is not given tot he driver therefore if you put 100W into an amplifier in DC power you are NOT going to get 100W out. This efficiency number is dependent on power supply design and output topology. 

That's a LONG and drawn out explanation so....

Let me google that for you


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> It tells you the instantaneous amount of current you will need to provide in order to have x amount of wattage to your speakers.



Okay, but I am looking for the portion of ohm's law that explains how it applies to wattage. Can someone direct me there?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Component list:
Two Morel MDT12 tweets
Two Scan Speak Revelator 7's 
Two Stereo Integrity Mag v4's

Amplifier list:
Sundown Audio 50.4 - 300 watts
Sundown Audio 50.4 - 300 watts
Sundown Audio 1000D - 1000 watts
Sundown Audio 1000D - 1000 watts

So roughly 2600 watts RMS. The only thing saving my arse is the giant PowerMaster 3100 under the hood. I rarely ever turn it up so the whole 2600 watt thing is a bit inflated. The twin 50.4's get the biggest workout while playing music.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

M.Hendrix said:


> 4 batts, 2 alts. And I do maintain 14+ volts, not 13, on MUSIC riding down the road. No spl monster, SQ only.


seems like a lot of work, energy, and money for an "SQ rig" to me unless you are running some VERY inefficient speakers. Do tell how 400W of midbass can keep up with that much in sub, providing you know that you need nearly equal power for midbass if not more for truly dynamic material. Both modern recordings and classical 2 mic stuff.

I still doubt you can hold 14+ V at 1000A. or even 800A for even the duration of a single hit of an 808.


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

chad said:


> Let me show you something easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you posted pictures or something, they are not showing up for me, so your post doesn't make any sense on my end without that. It may have something to do with the computer settings here at work. Oh well.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

jluv said:


> If you posted pictures or something, they are not showing up for me, so your post doesn't make any sense on my end without that. It may have something to do with the computer settings here at work. Oh well.


Draw a triangle, draw a horiz line across the middle, above that line put "V" now divide the bottom in half by a vert line, on the left side put "I" and on the right side put "R", Do the same thing with a P,I,V one as described, that's what was in the pic.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Peerless HDS tweets.....- ~10-20w
+Peerless Exclusive 6.5"s - ~75w (150w/pair)
+Peerless SLS 10"s.........- ~120w (240w/pair)
+Fi/Rl-p 12" ................ - ~250w
_______________________________________
= ~650w


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

chad said:


> Draw a triangle, draw a horiz line across the middle, above that line put "V" now divide the bottom in half by a vert line, on the left side put "I" and on the right side put "R", Do the same thing with a P,I,V one as described, that's what was in the pic.



Thanks for your help. I searched around and found some formulas for ohm's law that explain power (wattage) in relation to voltage and amperage, and it now makes sense. I may have just missed it amongst the wikipedia stuff.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Drawing the "little pictures" can always help in a pinch.


----------



## M.Hendrix (Nov 20, 2008)

chad said:


> Do tell how 400W of midbass can keep up with that much in sub, providing you know that you need nearly equal power for midbass if not more for truly dynamic material. Both modern recordings and classical 2 mic stuff.


"Beautifully" IMO and others as well. And yes it was a lot of work, 6 months actually, but it was worth it. Thanks


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Someone has a clear lack of understanding in system design, has a ****-ton of low end, or is not utilizing a good portion of their subwoofer amplification.


----------



## M.Hendrix (Nov 20, 2008)

chad said:


> That's why this thread is absolutely pointless


I disagree, I enjoy looking at "what everyone else is doing", gives me ideas a lot of times. (never gave me the urge to do math though) LOL!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

M.Hendrix said:


> I disagree, I enjoy looking at "what everyone else is doing", gives me ideas a lot of times. (never gave me the urge to do math though) LOL!


Which is obvious when you read what I posted above


----------



## M.Hendrix (Nov 20, 2008)

chad said:


> Which is obvious when you read what I posted above


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Fish Chris (Dec 14, 2008)

Damn.....

Sometimes I wish I didn't have SUCH a strong urge to do math.... over and freaking over ! I calculate, then re-calculate every freaking cubic inch, and every watt, until I darn near drive myself crazy ! Definately an obsessive / compulsive thing, and it kind of sucks :-(

Then again, I'm the first to admit that I'm all effed up anyway 

Peace,
Fish

PS, Thank you Norcalsfinest, for explaining the thing about the Zuki's. Kind of odd. But I guess at 5wts per ch, they probably produce about .0002% distortion or something crazy. Of course I could still detect that ! ;-)


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Fish Chris said:


> Damn.....
> 
> Sometimes I wish I didn't have SUCH a strong urge to do math.... over and freaking over ! I calculate, then re-calculate every freaking cubic inch, and every watt, until I darn near drive myself crazy ! Definately an obsessive / compulsive thing, and it kind of sucks :-(
> 
> ...


I should scan or even take a pic of the 2 ful size legal pages of calculations and re-checks on the enclosure I built for my car. I did not stop till I got the same result 3 times and was using different dimensions to utilize every little bit of space I had to work with.


----------



## traceywatts (Jun 2, 2008)

tweets - 240w
mids - 440w
mb - 1000w
sub - 500w

all rated at 4ohm. all gains at minimum. levels matched at audiocontrol dqxs.


----------

